

Grati.fi: Bitcoin FOSS funding embedded in Linux package managers - viccuad
http://grati.fi/dokuwiki/doku.php

======
viccuad
Apart of the wiki the author has in its page, there also exists
[https://github.com/gratifi/grati.fi](https://github.com/gratifi/grati.fi) ,
if you want to share ideas on it.

